# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Java >  [HELP] giúp mình bài java này với

## mtam2412

có ai biết về java swing không,về phần jFrame ý. bài yêu cầu tạo một jframe đơn giản dạng như Window explorer ( kiểu như khi ta mở My Computer ý), nó cũng có các chứ năng như vậy. Bác nào biết giúp mình với:crying:

----------

